# 8 month Vizla



## Nina64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi,
I have agreed to take on an 8 month old Vizla! Eek. Any advice or good training sites I should go to for help on how to be a good dog owner and pack leader? The puppy has a lovely nature and does not strike me as dominant but I am a complete novice, and any puppy is a challenge.
Thank you x


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sign up for a puppy course asap! It’ll really help you get the basics right. If possible, find a hunting school that does puppy courses so they can help you directly knowing the temperament of vizsla’s.

Goodluck! An 8 month old is going to be a challenge, I hope for you to bond quickly. In about 6 months you’ll have a great dog, if you now put extra time and effort in it.


----------



## Nina64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you so much, that is really helpful. 😊


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Be sure to provide at least an hour of offleash outdoor exercise. There are many posts here about teaching a dog safely with offleash techniques like with harnesses and long leads. It will greatly improve your lives together!


----------



## Nina64 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Dan, yes I have really noticed she needs to get that nose to the ground (and in the air) and charge about to let off steam. Walking on a lead is not nearly enough for her. It is really good when she meets a dog she can play with.


----------

